# probleme d'affichage d'ecran



## stefano68 (23 Février 2011)

Bonsoir, 


je rencontre un petit probleme ces dernier temps , mon ecrant de bureau s'affiche tres bizzarment, je n'arrive plus a lire certain icone, je ne sais vraiment pas ce qui c'est passé

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider

en vous remerciant a l'avance

Stephane

Je possede un mac ibook G4 sous Tiger


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Février 2011)

stefano68 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> je rencontre un petit probleme ces dernier temps , mon ecrant de bureau s'affiche tres bizzarment, je n'arrive plus a lire certain icone, je ne sais vraiment pas ce qui c'est passé
> ...



Peut tu nous donner des précisions ?
cordialement JPP


----------

